

Chris Dixon answers questions on Formspring - dannyr
http://www.formspring.me/chrisdixon

======
dannyr
Some of the answers:

Q. would u invest in a startup built on a .net stack?

A. ugh, i would question the technical abilities of the cto but if other
things were great perhaps

Q. Ruby or Python ?

A. Python, baby!!

Q. I'm a single founder with a great idea and an impressive prototype / beta
ready to launch. What should I do next?

A. launch it?

